# looking to adopt/rescue/purchase older pup or adult near NJ



## winston (Nov 23, 2011)

I am so in love with my two year old (neutered) male havanese that I would like to add one more to the family. If anyone knows of a breeder who might be looking to retire a female, please let me know. I work from home so I have a lot of time to spend with a dog. I do not have any children (just one dog).
I can provide references and picture of current dog and home. Thanks!


----------



## bellapico (Nov 29, 2009)

winston said:


> I am so in love with my two year old (neutered) male havanese that I would like to add one more to the family. If anyone knows of a breeder who might be looking to retire a female, please let me know. I work from home so I have a lot of time to spend with a dog. I do not have any children (just one dog).
> I can provide references and picture of current dog and home. Thanks!


You should consider reaching out to HavaneseRescue or Halo. Both organization do a great job matching rescue to pespective homes. The dogs are pretty awesome. Good luck


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum. Bellapico's post gave you a great starting point. When I looked this past week, there were a lot of Havs ready for adoption on the HRI site and some more in foster care. 

You might also want to check with Adopt a Dog as well as Petfinder.

As you may know, we want to see photos of your furbaby. You may want to open a new post under General Discussions introducing yourselves.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Are you looking for the "perfect " companion or are you looking for a great companion that might need some work on certain areas??? HRI is he perfect place to look for a pup ! If there is not a perfect match there right now, in a week or so, the perfect one may be there. Keep looking at the Havanese Ressue site. You might find the perfect match!!


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. You have a perfect situation to adopt one of the "no kids" Havanese that might otherwise get overlooked. Hopefully you'll find one locally. We actually went to a rescue in Maryland for our Hav. It was worth the trip. I hope you find the right one.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

winston said:


> I am so in love with my two year old (neutered) male havanese that I would like to add one more to the family. If anyone knows of a breeder who might be looking to retire a female, please let me know. I work from home so I have a lot of time to spend with a dog. I do not have any children (just one dog).
> I can provide references and picture of current dog and home. Thanks!


Any reason you want a female? I have seen two males (neutered) get along really well. So if you look, don't overlook another male. Keep us posted, I would love to see your new addition!


----------

